# NAATI test



## ABD (May 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Need some guidance on NAATI test preparation. I am planing to take up Paraprofessional Interpretation test with LOTE as Hindi.

Any of you have given this or other languages a try and what are your experiences with this? Any tips on preparation for this? 

And wondering if post July 2011 if there is a better pass rate in this?

Thanks

ABD


----------



## mpsingh (Jan 28, 2011)

*how did you go with your naati exam*

hi ABD

I am also preparing for same. so did you pass the exam and was is difficult. thanks
manpreet


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I wanna do the naati para interpreter test and got the test kit already. The test kit does not have sample solution to actual interpretation though. Anyone done interpreting test? If yes, how hard was it and how to prepare?
Cheers


----------

